# Didge is HOME!!!



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, the time is finally here!! We pick up Didge tomorrow at noon. 
My husband and I are so very excited... I will be sure to post pictures as soon as possible....

Ok, I really need help with his registered name.....
His call name is Didgeridoo, or "Didge" for short....which is an Aboriginy instrument used in Australia.... 

Mac gave me one idea and thought we could get a few good ones here... (I am not creative AT ALL...):no:



Doolin's Aboriginal Ties.....
Anyone else?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Doolin's *Australian Wind *


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

All I can think of is Doolin's Didge A Know? But I don't think that's exactly what you're going for


----------



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

Doolin's Aboriginal Ties..... I love it!!

Doolin's Vibrating Lips (LOL...not really appropriate)

Doolin's Outback Melody

Doolin's Drum Circle (Nah....)

Doolin's Mysterious Clatter

Oh I have no idea! I LOVEEEE his name! Post lots of pics!I think I like your idea the best.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm no good with names but
HOORAY! for Didge coming home tomorrow.:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Doolin's Tie Me Kangaroo Down

Doolin's Play Your Didgeridoo 

Can you guess what song is now stuck in my head?!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Love this! Using this snippet from Wikipedia:

_Fellow of the British Society Anthony Baines wrote that the didgeridoo functions "...as an aural kaleidoscope of timbres"[13] and that "the extremely difficult virtuoso techniques developed by expert performers find no parallel elsewhere."[13]_


I like:

Doolin's Aural Kaleidoscope of Timbres 
or just 
Doolin's Kaleidoscope of Timbres
maybe
Doolin's Aboriginal Virtuoso
or
Doolin's Australian Virtuoso?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Doolins Didger Got Rythm

I went and listened to some recordings for the didgeridoo, that is way cool!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Doolin's Dream of Uluru

Uluru is the aboriginal name for Ayers Rock in Australia. It is a sacred place for the aborigines and is connected to their Dreamtime stories. We were there in 2006 and it is an incredible place. We heard didgeradoos played there too. Check our these links for more info.

Uluru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dreamtime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Was there a theme to the litter??


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much!!! I love quite a few of these....
Sam, the theme is "South Pacific"...as in Australia, not the musical...

I am going to go over some of these with hubby and see what he likes..

We just got back from the pet store... Hahahahaaaaaa.......


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, I have some favorites from this batch of wonderful names! You are all so creative.... and I love names with meaning....

*Doolin's Dream of Uluru
**Doolin's Kaleidoscope of Timbres
**Doolin's Tie Me Kangaroo Down
**Doolin's Outback Melody
**Doolin's Australian Wind *

Oh jeez..... I really love all five of these...:doh:


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Piper said:


> Doolin's Aboriginal Ties..... I love it!!
> 
> Doolin's Vibrating Lips (LOL...not really appropriate)
> 
> ...


Hahaha...Piper...I love the "Vibrating Lips" but, yeah, not appropriate...but very cute and funny!!!! :


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sam's Mom said:


> Doolin's Dream of Uluru
> 
> Uluru is the aboriginal name for Ayers Rock in Australia. It is a sacred place for the aborigines and is connected to their Dreamtime stories. We were there in 2006 and it is an incredible place. We heard didgeradoos played there too. Check our these links for more info.
> 
> ...


That is really awesome! Hubby and I have always dreamed of going to Australia but just haven't have the time/money to go....yet.....


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Kathy,

I feel so connected to this litter even though we are not getting one of the puppies. I am so happy for Mac and Kristin that they are keeping Reef. My heart breaks every time I see Lager. he is such a gorgeous boy and it just isn't fair. I am so excited to see more pics of your sweet Didge! Give him lots of kisses! (like you won't anyway)

Diane


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sam's Mom said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I feel so connected to this litter even though we are not getting one of the puppies. I am so happy for Mac and Kristin that they are keeping Reef. My heart breaks every time I see Lager. he is such a gorgeous boy and it just isn't fair. I am so excited to see more pics of your sweet Didge! Give him lots of kisses! (like you won't anyway)
> 
> Diane


I agree about Lager - I have to make myself not think about him, it makes me too sad! I always feel connected to the Doolin pups and am sooooooooo jealous of those getting one of these sweethearts!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I agree about Lager - I have to make myself not think about him, it makes me too sad!


Is Lager ok? What happened??? I remember seeing pictures of him as a pup on here.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahhh so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures! Although I'm not quite sure that you can argue that you aren't creative when you came up with such a wonderful call name! Didge is so original, I love it!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Mac would do a much better job of explaining, but in a nutshell.... Lager had surgery on his shoulder/front leg quite a while ago. The surgery left him pretty lame on that leg. He has had to spend quite a lot of time on crate rest and his leg bothers him a lot. I know Mac is trying to work with the hospital to try to have something done to right it or improve it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Mac would do a much better job of explaining, but in a nutshell.... Lager had surgery on his shoulder/front leg quite a while ago. The surgery left him pretty lame on that leg. He has had to spend quite a lot of time on crate rest and his leg bothers him a lot. I know Mac is trying to work with the hospital to try to have something done to right it or improve it.


Oh no. Poor boy


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I loved Doolin's Dream of Uluru

I'd be tempted to use one of the most interesting aspects of Aboriginal mythology, which are the Songlines:



Wikipedia said:


> In his 1987 book The Songlines, British novelist and travel writer, Bruce Chatwin describes the songlines as:
> _"...the labyrinth of invisible pathways which meander all over Australia and are known to Europeans as 'Dreaming-tracks' or 'Songlines'; to the Aboriginals as the 'Footprints of the Ancestors' or the 'Way of the Law'.__Aboriginal Creation myths tell of the legendary totemic being who wandered over the continent in the Dreamtime, singing out the name of everything that crossed their path - birds, animals, plants, rocks, waterholes - and so singing the world into existence."_


Maybe something like:
Doolin's Song of the Dreaming or Wind of the Dreaming
Doolin's Following the Songlines
Doolin's Song of the Ancestors


I still like Dream of Uluru best, though!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh I like this one:

_Doolin's Song of the Ancestors_ from the list above. I'm no help I'm not at all creative. Sorry.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

We're HOME!!!! 

Thanks everyone for even more great names to pick from!!! I will come back to this thread and talk some more BUT we are a little busy with the critter! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE him!!!!! 
Here are a few quick pictures and I will add more tomorrow! 
Thank you all for your support over the past year and your excitement on my new baby. 

​


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

He is one handsome fellow!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aaaah....Welcome Home Didge--you have wonderful parents you handsome lad!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So happy for you !!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Look at that cute puppy belly! Welcome home Didge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful!! He's gorgeous.... so happy for you!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thrilled for you - He's scrumptious!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He is SO cute! The picture of him running towards the camera reminds me of Bug at that age


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

puddinhd58 said:


> Ok, I have some favorites from this batch of wonderful names! You are all so creative.... and I love names with meaning....
> 
> *Doolin's Dream of Uluru
> **Doolin's Kaleidoscope of Timbres
> ...


I love Outback Melody!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh he is so cute! He looks very happy. Welcome home Didgeridoo, you're a sweetie pie.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

puddinhd58 said:


> Well, the time is finally here!! We pick up Didge tomorrow at noon.
> My husband and I are so very excited... I will be sure to post pictures as soon as possible....
> 
> Ok, I really need help with his registered name.....
> ...


I don't mean to be picky or offend anyone, but i would like to pass on some of the knowledge from my university studies. There is no such thing as an Aboriginy, depending on the the situation people should utilize the terminology Indigenous Australian people or Aboriginal people. 

So a few tips concerning appropriate terminology is:

-Aborigines is incorrect because it has more commonly attracted prejudicial connotations.
-aboriginal, because utilizing lower case 'a' is an insult.
-Ayers Rock, all of Australia was named by local Indigenous people in language before the European's rocked up. Correct named is Uluru.
- Aboriginal or Aborigines, should be Aborignal people, because aboriginal people describes Indigenous people all over the world.
- The Aboriginal or The Aboriginal people is incorrect because tends to suggest that the people are all the same, when in fact Indigenous Australia was and is multicultural (for instance pre-invasion Australia comprised of 200-300 autonomous language groups!).
- Incorrect reference to the European arrival as the settlement of Australia. It should be refered to as invasion, which sounds ghastly however the reality is it was a horrendous invasion with dramatic consequences and impacts upon Indigenous Australian people.

Hope I haven't confused anyone to much!!! No matter the name your boylooks like a bundle of joy, he makes me want to go out and find me a pup to smooch!! I hope you cherish every minute with that boy!!!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

Puddin,
So glad you are home with your bundle of joy. I would have loved to have met you yesterday, but our timing did not coincide. Welcome Home Didge.
Yesterday was one heck of a day. I took the redeye to O'hare and then drove to Mac's home to pick up my "Pink Girl".......driving thru a storm that had my heart racing. This california girl is not use to such storms....the hail, the lightening and thunder, the rain and it was so dark outside that it looked like nightime.
The weather was perfect while I was at Mac and Kristens, but going back to O'Hare was the same storming......ay yi yi!!!!! Then once I got to O'hare much of the flights were cancelled due to the weather. My flight was pushed back, two hours, then another hour, then another......7 hour delay in total. So Pink Girl and I sat in the airport all that time and people watched...lol. Once we got on the flight she slept the entire four hour trip. She was perfect. She should have been named Perfect Girl instead of Pink Girl....lol.
Speaking of names, my girl is being called "Maddie"...but we picked a registered name that used her parents name (Smidge and Sydney).....so her name is "Doolins A Smidge of Sydney". 

Deborah


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I have to chime in and say how thrilled I am with the homes these puppies went to. I know Maddie and Didge will have such wonderful lives. I wish everyone could know the feeling of placing such precious little puppies in wonderful loving homes. While this will be the last time for me, it may have been the best as well.

I look forward to hearing about all of the adventures these puppies get to go on. And I will be sure to share Reef's adventures as well. I expect outstanding things from this little guy.

Oh and everyone should be jealous of Deborah. Her little girl slept all through the night!!! I am jealous 

Back to playing with my puppy!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, Deborah, I was thinking about you! We had the horrible storms driving up to Mac's but it was nice going home. 
LOVE your registered name....I am still thinking....I have a couple favorites from the wonderful people here  

Well, non of us slept much the first night....:uhoh: (which we were expecting) but we all slept real good last night! 
He went out twice during the night but otherwise slept... that was really nice...

We are having a ball with him.. He is such a SMART little guy! I can't believe it.... Day 2 and he is whining to go out....  it's awesome!!! Of course, we can't take our eyes off the little monster....he is into EVERYTHING.... very very curious little guy....

Rusty always laid by me feet or on them.... I would rub him off and on for an hour or more. 
The first time Didge finally decided to lay down, he laid right at my feet. It brought tears to me eyes. I hadn't felt that in over a year. 
That's his favorite place to sleep now... I think I'm in heaven! 

A few more pics..... more to come but I'm busy!!!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

bbuzz said:


> I don't mean to be picky or offend anyone, but i would like to pass on some of the knowledge from my university studies. There is no such thing as an Aboriginy, depending on the the situation people should utilize the terminology Indigenous Australian people or Aboriginal people.
> 
> So a few tips concerning appropriate terminology is:
> 
> ...



I am not offended at ALL!!! I thank you very much for the corrections... I am always interested learning about new things and would always want to be corrected if I am doing something to offend.... 

So...... how would you describe a Didgeridoo? As an instrument of the Aboriginal people?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, day 4 and things are going very well! I am just so thrilled with my baby! :woot2:He is soooo smart and curious and lovable.... 
He has only had one pee accident since Sunday. Of course, we are on him like white on rice! 

I forgot what's it's like to have a puppy.  It's like an infant baby AND a two year old all wrapped up in one. We don't mind at all though.....he is so worth it. 


Here are a few more pics of our first days home......


I wish I knew how to put captions on the pics, but I don't..... 
The other dog is our GSP Kelly.....this is her asking "when does he go home!!!???" :


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Piper said:


> Doolin's Aboriginal Ties..... I love it!!
> 
> Doolin's Vibrating Lips (LOL...not really appropriate)
> 
> ...



THANK YOU Piper for his name....we have decided on Outback Melody...it fits Didgeridoo perfect! A VERY close second was "Dreams of Uluru"...I had a very hard time choosing between the two...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have enjoyed the whole adventure that brought this pup to you. Now to see him where he belongs is just so great... He has the perfect name!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Didge had his first vet appointment this morning. Thanks to Mac he received a glowing report.....He is a very robust healthy pup! He weighs 14 pounds today and the vet laughed and said she is betting on 25 pounds when he goes back in three weeks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Kathy, Didge is such a looker. I think I speak for many others here, but.... WE NEED MORE PHOTOS OF DIDGE!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Loooove the name! Be sure to register him on k9data.com


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Anne! I will keep posting pics! 
Bogey's Mom, I did put him on K9data! He's all set!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I need signature help!!! 
I am trying to get Didge's pic on my signature WITH Rusty..... It will only take one or the other... ....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing this post...OMG...Didge is soooo cute!!! I just love his big puppy belly!!! Congrats!!! Will watch for more pics. Are Didge and Kelly playing together yet?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

More pics! I don't have a regular camera, just my phone, so forgive my horrible photography! :
He is soooooo adorable and TROUBLE!!!! 
He is into everything!!! 
BUT, he is sleeping the whole night the last two nights... my good baby..

Kelly is having non of this nonsense....:uhoh:::


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Didge has been home a week today and we love him more everyday if that's possible.... we were visiting friends and getting ready to leave when I snapped a couple pics of Didge with Daddy.....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

SOOOOO cute !!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I just love this last picture! He looks so content - you must be over the moon with happiness!


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

Doolin's Dueling Melody
Doolin's Dueling Didgeroo
Dueling Doolin
Doolin's Melody
Didgeroo for Doolin
Doolin's Didgeroo Melody
Doolin's Didgeroo


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Didge is absolutely adorable and his name is too.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I love all the new pics!! My favorites are...the look on Kelly's face with Didge next to her and Didge asleep in daddy's arms.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here are some more pics of my sweety Didge and his sister Kelly.... 


​


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Didge is SUCH a cutie-pie! How is Kelly doing with him?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, he is such a cutie pie! Love the expressions on Kelly's face-such a good girl to put up with his puppyness


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> Didge is SUCH a cutie-pie! How is Kelly doing with him?





Tahnee GR said:


> Oh my goodness, he is such a cutie pie! Love the expressions on Kelly's face-such a good girl to put up with his puppyness



Thank you both! He is so sweet and ornery!!! :

Kelly is still not thrilled and you can see why!!! Although I don't let him do this to her much at all.... I just had to get the picture! :

She is starting to play with him a little bit but tries to stay up on the couch most of the day to stay out of his reach! :uhoh:
She doesn't have too much longer to do that though, as it won't be but another week or so and he will figure out how to get up here! Then she's really in trouble....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a quick question....does anyone know how to change the title of this thread? I would like to remove the "need help with name" on the title.... Thanks.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I had to take my son to the doctor for spine injections yesterday and Didge and I got to hang out in the grass... He had a great time! He loves EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

He is so cute. I love the pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations-Didge is so adorable, he's going to be one handsome golden boy.

Love the great pictures.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

We were in Kentucky last week and my daughter took a few pics for me! She is a photographer so she does a much better job than me! :

We just love him to pieces!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Didge is such a cutie!! Glad to see Kelly warming up a little. I hope your son is ok. Thanks for the pics...always great to see!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Kathy,

He is so adorable! Kisses to Didge.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I keep meaning to tell you that my toenail polish this month is called Didgeradoo your nails by OPI. Too funny!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness, he is just adorable! Just want to kiss that little black nose


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I love Sawyer's half-brother!!!  Kisses to that sweet puppy face!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I keep meaning to tell you that my toenail polish this month is called Didgeradoo your nails by OPI. Too funny!


 
Hahaa..... that is awesome! I love OPI polish...i'll have to look for that one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a little doll, gorgeous pup.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

A few new pics of my boy Didge! He is getting big already... We love him so much!!!

Sorry the pics aren't great....just my Iphone... I HAVE to get real camera before my boy grows up! 

Kelly is liking him a little bit more but she still give me the "when is he leaving?" looks!! ::


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Cute pictures!! Glad to see Kelly is starting to like Didge!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww- what a cutie pie.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Didge is a doll!!!!! Love the last pic - Kelly's face is priceless.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Congrats on Didge, he is just precious and I am so very happy for you!
So glad your girl, Kelly, has warmed up to him!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I will post more pics tonight if I can...he was 12 weeks old yesterday! He is getting so heavy.... He weighed 20 pounds about 9 days ago at the vet and he must have picked up another 5 since then! 

Kelly's looks are priceless....: :uhoh: I get those all the time! Hahahaaaaaa..... 
They are quickly becoming very good friends although the fur and teeth are flying most of the time....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Didge is getting big! He weighed 31 pounds at my hubbies work today...he goes to the vet for his last puppy shots tomorrow!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That pic thru the top of the crate is priceless!!!! LOVE your big little boy!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That pic thru the top of the crate is priceless!!!! LOVE your big little boy!


 
Isn't he adorable!!! He goes to work with my hubby during the day and this is what he does! : 
My hubby then sends me pics of him through the day to torture me because he's with him and I'm not! :


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is soo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is so cute I just want to pick him up and kiss him all over!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOVE him! He can come stay with his big half brother any time!!!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow Didge has grown! He is adorable. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He's such a cutie!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Boy, he's really selling that crate pad. Love the pics of him and Kelly too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Has Kelly accepted Didge yet?
He is so precious!
Wow, what kind of work does your hubby do that he can take him to work?!?!?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Has Kelly accepted Didge yet?
He is so precious!
Wow, what kind of work does your hubby do that he can take him to work?!?!?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
He is a little devil and we love him to pieces! : He is getting so big!
Everyone else keeps telling us how big he is getting every day but we don't see it so much..
Today though, his whole face looks different to me... more adult than puppy.

I will post some more pics of him next week. My I-phone was stolen this week and ALL my pics were on it. It was my only camera. 
I will have my new phone Monday and will be able to take and download some more. 

Karen, my hubby works at Interstate Batteries. He works in the warehouse rebuilding rechargeable batteries. (Also our best friends for over 30 years owns the franchise )... My hubby has his desk/workstation in the back and Didge's cage is right next to him. 
Everyone there loves him!! They all play with him, take him on walks...it has been terrific for his socialization too! 

I am posting a pic from a week or so again... I may have posted this one already? You wouldn't know it from the pic, but Didge and Kelley have become good friends! They love to play and play and play....


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

He is so sweet at cute! I miss the fluffy puppy times. I'm glad that Didge and Kelley are getting along!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I know I will miss his fluffiness....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

A few more pics from this weekend!  He is getting to be such a good boy...He has not gone potty in the house for a week now! 

Here's my sweety-pie, pooty-pot, chub butt, butter-but, snuggle-bunny, boo boo.... ( I don't think he knows his real name.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

This was taken yesterday on our way our to my Mom's! He will be four months old on Thursday. He is such a good baby. :smooch:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness-he is really growing up! He is just beautiful, Kathy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is so precious! I just want to kiss his cute little face!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a face! I love it! You must be having so much fun with him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Didge is so adorable and I love your yard!! I am so HAPPY for you!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We also think he is just beautiful! He gets lots and lots of facey smoochies! 
His hair is starting to grow down his back and it is wavy and just beautiful! I hate to see the puppy fuzz leaving but am excited to see what his coat will look like...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

He is still so cute!!! They grow up so fast!!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Love those eyes! I can so pick this litter out by their eyes, such wonderful expressions..... He is adorable Kathy!!!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

He is so cute! I am so jealous that he is a snuggle bunny! Murphy is a major landshark and will allow a snuggle for about 1 minute before he wants down. I know it will get better, but I can't wait. Congrats on Didge! He is beautiful.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mac, I so agree about the eyes! That is what I was trying to capture. They are like pools of melted chocolate!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, my baby is now 4 months old.... We just LOVE him to pieces!!! He gets more beautiful every day.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Opps, sorry guys, I already posted that second pic... I have a few videos' on my phone but I don't know how to download those on here.... does anyone?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

:wave: Hello all, I haven't been posting much but thought I'd post a recent pic of Didge from this weekend. 

He had his rabies shot on Saturday and he weighs 47 pounds! He will be 5 months old this coming Sunday.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a handsome boy! 

If he was born at the end of June, I think he's already 5 mos? My Tucker was born 6/25 and by my calculation he turned 5 mos on 11/12... I counted each month as 4 weeks...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I would think that Tucker wouldn't be considered 5 months old until 11/25/11...??


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I would think that Tucker wouldn't be considered 5 months old until 11/25/11...??


Hmmm. Well, I looked at the calendar on the wall and counted each month as four weeks...I guess by the calendar 11/25 would be five months, but 11/12 was 20 weeks...I think that's what his vet went by when she asked him to return for his 4 month shots at 16 weeks... 

But, I dunno...  Maybe others count the months differently?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I always thought that counting as months and counting as weeks were two totally different things. I mean, if I counted every 4 weeks as a month, there would be 13 months instead of 12, right? Hmm...my vet always referred to Enzo in weeks until he was well past that puppy vaccines stage.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Outwest, I use the date of his birth...he was born 6/27 so on 11/27 I call it 5 months old..... 
After about 12 weeks old, I quite counting in weeks and go to months. I "think" that is how most people do it?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

puddinhd58 said:


> Outwest, I use the date of his birth...he was born 6/27 so on 11/27 I call it 5 months old.....
> After about 12 weeks old, I quite counting in weeks and go to months. I "think" that is how most people do it?


You're probably right...I got so used to counting week, I just kept going. So my baby isn't 5 months yet! I've aged him prematurely (but he didn't notice  ). 

He's mostly a happy camper who acts his age, whatever we call it...


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello everyone!
It has been a while since I updated Didge's thread...He is now eight months old and is a MONSTER!!!
A good sweet fluffy monster though....we love him to death.....

Here he is!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

A couple more....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

One more.... ( I am having trouble attaching pics lately..??)


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

"Doolin's Didgeridoo" really sounds good to me, and very melodic. ;-) I also like Linda's suggestion of Doolin's Tie Me Kangaroo Down

Dodi


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My goodness-he reminds me of his sister Suva! I hope he is not as naughty as she is, though 

Didge is so handsome!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, he sure grew up handsome! thanks for the new photos, it's been a long time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a good looking boy!! I love the begging photo with those beautiful eyes! Look at the eyeliner he's sporting.:smooch:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He has grown to be such a beauty, you are Blessed! Miss reading about you and your boy, glad you are back.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Didge has grown into such a handsome young man!! He looks very similar to my Jake...this gives me a little idea of what Jake will look like when he gets bigger...he is a little over 12 weeks now.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the photos and hearing that Didge is keeping life at your house interesting.... I love the close up of him looking up, so innocent


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Didge has just passed the 8 month mark!  We just love his naughty self more and more all the time. 
He makes us smile everyday! 

Here are some pics from the last week or so......


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Naughty??? Not that adorable sweet face. I refuse to believe it


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, you can believe it!!! 
But his adorable face gets him out of most trouble, and he knows it.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

One more of Didge....it is a terrible pic quality wise, but it cracks me up!!!
And his sister, Kelley, didn't want to be left out of the fun.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That picture is too cute! It looks like he just heard a great joke. Kelley's a cutie.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hahaha.....that is the look I get when I tell him to do something he doesn't want to do!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What great photos! He is just gorgeous! And so is Kelly, 
Fun to see the updated photos and see how grownup he looks.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

nolefan said:


> What great photos! He is just gorgeous! And so is Kelly,
> Fun to see the updated photos and see how grownup he looks.



Thank you! We think he is quite gorgeous too although we may be a little impartial! 
Kelley is a sweet little girl too. She likes her brother most days but can be quite impatient with his puppy ways...:no:


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Kathy those pics are really cute. I can't believe how nice his head is looking right now!! I can't wait to see him in person again


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank YOU! He is so very sweet....we just love him to bits.... The only problem we have with him is, he thinks he's a BILLY GOAT!!!! 
He will EAT anything..... rocks, tree limbs, all of his toys, etc..... is that likely to pass? 
All of our past dogs always loved tearing up their stuffy toys, but then they would play with the torn up bits......Didge wants to EAT them..... We have to watch him like a hawk and have taken all soft toys away from him. He eats tennis balls too! First he picks the furry surface off and then he goes to town on the rubber ball.... 

He is a NUT!!!!! (Good thing he is adorable!)


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

My Maddie (Didge's littermate) is the same as far as eating the craziest things. I swear she has a disorder called "pica" where she eats non-food items.....lol. And just like Didge, she destroys and tries to eat all of her stuffies. I too have taken away all of her toys and she is only allowed Kongs.
She is a handful.....but a loveable, sweet handful 

Deborah


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Suva does the same thing! When she got into some medicine and I had to make her puke, I could not believe what came up! I told the vet maybe I should just make her vomit once a week-there was part of a squeeker, shoe insoles, pieces of soft toys, stuffing, etc.

All the soft toys are up out of reach, and only antlers, nylabones and one indestructible soft toy are allowed. She has even eat the dogs favorite ball, which I have had for almost 10 years and can't find a new one anywhere!

The other day I caught her standing on the Kuranda bed, using it like a step stool to get at stuff on the window sills :0

Good thing she is so cute


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I have to apologize to you guys! I would never have expected that from Smidge puppies! I am kind of embarrassed that at least 3 of the pups are foolish like this. Especially since Reef isn't like this at all, although he also doesn't have access to anything but bones. I really hope they outgrow this little habit! 

And like you all mentioned that goodness they are cute and sweet....If it makes you feel any better their brother Reef is a ninny in town, has an issue with Flags????


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Deborah,
Didge chewed up a Kong! :doh:

Here are some pics from the last couple weeks of my sweet baby!! Quickly approaching 10 months old!


----------

